# DIY CO2 for plants



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

would using CO2 for vegetables and stuff in gardens help the growth, maybe place a glass jar over a plant and stick the CO2 exit area in the jar so the plant is surrounded by CO2 gas? Or am i just crazy


----------



## Daz (Sep 20, 2006)

More suitable section Mush


----------

